# Bar tape recommendations



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

I've heard ESI silicone bar tape is good. Not sure I like bar tape with a sticky tape on the back because the bar tape can tear if you need to rewrap. Cork tape (e.g. Cinelli) can tear so I don't really like that either. No cloth tape either because no shock absorption. What tape do you use?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I use Lizard Skins. Love the feel and it comes in 2 different thicknesses. It does wear a little quickly compared to other bar tape, but since I change it every year, the wear doesn't matter.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

For years and years, it was only Cinelli cork tape for me. Lately, I've been using Fizik tape that's really comfy. Go to a LBS and see if they have some you can touch. 

https://www.fizik.com/us_en/men/accessories/bar-tape.html

As far as re-wrapping it, why on earth is that an issue? Bar tape should be replaced from time to time. And it should be black.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Fizik Microtex...I like the 2mm stuff. they have other thicknesses and a 'tacky' version.

altho if comes with adhesive strip on the backside, it's relatively easy to remove and re-wrap if you want to do that. 

wears like iron and cleans up nicely with just a damp rag.

just bought some on fleabay for under $20.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm quickly becoming a fan of Guee. I've used Specialized HD Wrap for a long time, I think the Guee might be that much more supple.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Fizik Microtex all the way. I'm not a fan of spongy and tacky bar tapes. Fizik lasts forever. Stays clean. Looks classic. 
If you want to replace your cables, and the tape is still in good shape, it's pretty easy to unwrap it to your hoods then wrap it back up again.

Only "down side" is it can be tricky to wrap when new. It's not stretchy so you have to really keep it tight while wrapping.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought Fizik Microtek for my bike, at the recommendation of many on this forum, and had a tough time getting used to it. It's quite thin for my tastes. I prefer something thicker, like Bontrager's gel cork.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

old_fuji said:


> I prefer something thicker, like Bontrager's gel cork.


Yep, that's my favorite too - lasts a long time and very comfy.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

last five builds (since november) either got fizik soft touch (grey and black) or cotton newbaums (tan and grey) ... all from ebay. my next one, an orange frame, is getting dark blue cotton.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

On the cork side, I prefer SRAM and Bontrager because they stretch well (compared to Cinelli cork). SRAM gets the nod, because it's cheap ($10.99 @ Tree Fort Bikes). Both do leave residue, but I like the way they feel.

For my travel bike, I'm going with Arundel Rubber Gecko Handlebar Tape ($19.32 @ Bike Tires Direct). My hope is that it will be a little more durable in transit than cork, while still feeling decent. Apparently, it leaves no residue. We'll see. Not really a super-expensive experiment, when you consider the price of some bar tapes.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

For cork, I’ve always had good luck with Profile Design. Good feel, inexpensive, and stretches well.

For the non-cork I like the fizik as well. Tougher to install (I usually end up doing it more than once to get it to lay flat) but it has a great feel and is durable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

cxwrench said:


>


If the OP doesn't want cloth tape because of it's lack of padding he'd freak out to Benotto tape.

I always liked it but have become a huge Fizik fan.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm a fan of Shimano PRO bar tape. I know they have a few varieties and tbh I've used a couple different ones and no idea what I have now... but have always been satisfied.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

velodog said:


> If the OP doesn't want cloth tape because of it's lack of padding he'd freak out to Benotto tape.
> 
> I always liked it but have become a huge Fizik fan.


Back in the day, "everybody" used Benotto tape. It was pretty, but also pretty crappy. I cannot imagine going back to it.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

never used Benotto, based on its looks, doubt I'd have liked it.

when I was first getting into riding, black cotton tape (Tressostar?) was de rigueur.

didn't last long tho...edges frayed almost immediately.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> never used Benotto, based on its looks, doubt I'd have liked it.
> 
> when I was first getting into riding, black cotton tape (Tressostar?) was de rigueur.
> 
> didn't last long tho...*edges frayed almost immediately*.


Varnish.


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Back in the day, "everybody" used Benotto tape. It was pretty, but also pretty crappy. I cannot imagine going back to it.


It looks like a cross between a fruit rollup and the material woven into cheap lawn chairs.


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

Used in the past

Profile Design , Nashbar, Cinelli cork and gel -just OK, nothing special

Fizik Microtex -too thin and not stretchy enough, although looks good when new.

Bontrager Gel cork feels nice when new, very stretchy, good price, but tears and wears quick and does not clean out well if not black. 

Lizard Skins - nice but too expensive. 

So far the best tape for me is Zipp Service Course CX. Soft, stretchy, perfect grip , nice to the touch, also much cheaper that competition


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

I seem to be wearing out my Lizard Skin bar tape pretty quickly ~1,000 miles. Good feel though, both with and without gloves. SRAM lasted well, but a cable swap caused a premature re-taping and I didn't try to salvage the tape.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

eboos said:


> I seem to be wearing out my Lizard Skin bar tape pretty quickly ~1,000 miles. Good feel though, both with and without gloves. SRAM lasted well, but a cable swap caused a premature re-taping and I didn't try to salvage the tape.


1K miles...? eff that.

I had some Fizik stuff last 18K miles...only changed it out because it was white and looked a bit dingy. no real 'wear' issues...


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

White Fizik 2 mm microtex. I have to change it every 3-6 months because of the humidity here. Anything else only lasts a month. I still have some Benotto tape that I wrapped on the bars to my seldom used TT bike.


----------



## SHIF (Jul 11, 2009)

My new favorite bar wrap has a gel backing instead of glue. It stretches well and grips like crazy. Have it on a couple road bikes and now on my gravel grinder too. It's extra long (2.4 meters) so you can make lots of overlap wraps to build up a nice cushion if you want to. It stretches enough without snapping, easy to make a nice figure-eight wrap around the shifter clamps.

I just spent about an hour working with the ultra stinky 3M adhesive remover cleaning the residual glue off my Easton EC70AX bars that was left behind after removing my old Deda bar tape. Never again will I use bar tape that has adhesive.

Available from Amazon and eBay. Many nice colors and reasonably priced too.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZ1PGID/ref=twister_B0713RD564?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

The bar wrap material is top notch but the included end plugs and finishing tape are crap. I prefer aluminum end plugs having an internal expanding collet. And 3M electrical tape for finishing.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

To keep adhesive residue off the bars tape the handlebars with electrical tape before wrapping the bar tape. Then instead of scrubbing the bars all that's needed is to peel the electrical tape off which comes off clean. OCD approved.

But truth be told, once the bars are rewrapped the residue is "out of sight, out of mind".


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

velodog said:


> To keep adhesive residue off the bars tape the handlebars with electrical tape before wrapping the bar tape. Then instead of scrubbing the bars all that's needed is to peel the electrical tape off which comes off clean. OCD approved.
> 
> But truth be told, once the bars are rewrapped the residue is "out of sight, out of mind".


Electrical tape leaves residue as well.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

mfdemicco said:


> Electrical tape leaves residue as well.


Maybe a light film, and a swipe with a paper towel damp with goo gone will remove it. It's a lot quicker, easier and neater than picking and scraping those pieces of bar tape off the bars.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Supacaz


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

velodog said:


> Maybe a light film, and a swipe with a paper towel damp with goo gone will remove it. It's a lot quicker, easier and neater than picking and scraping those pieces of bar tape off the bars.


I think electrical tape is messy (and I'm using good quality 3M brand tape). Anyone using another type of tape to tape cables to the bar and finish the bar wrap?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

mfdemicco said:


> I think electrical tape is messy (and I'm using good quality 3M brand tape). Anyone using another type of tape to tape cables to the bar and finish the bar wrap?


have a bunch of blue painter's tape left over from a kitchen make-over, so I just use that to attach cables to the bars. no sticky mess...

to finish the wrap, I recently started using self-fusing tape...stuff is very cool and looks really nice.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> have a bunch of blue painter's tape left over from a kitchen make-over, so I just use that to attach cables to the bars. no sticky mess...
> 
> to finish the wrap, I recently started using self-fusing tape...stuff is very cool and looks really nice.


I've been using nylon reinforced strapping tape for the cables-kind of wonder if heat shrink tubing would be strong enough to hold cable housing in place as it would be zero residue.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

I use cloth electrical tape and wear full-fingered work gloves.


----------



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

Oxtox said:


> have a bunch of blue painter's tape left over from a kitchen make-over, so I just use that to attach cables to the bars. no sticky mess...
> 
> to finish the wrap, I recently started using self-fusing tape...stuff is very cool and looks really nice.


I’m going to try self-fusing tape. Electrical tape looks like sh*t when it starts to unstick on the sides.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

cxwrench said:


>


Yeah, man! :thumbsup: Grippy surface under padded gloves. That's it. Wipe it clean with rag and dish soap. Is it still being made, or NOS?


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

Supacaz is the only way to go. It's a little harder to work with, but they really take out the road vibrations. I've got the black w/red stars on my BMC and the wife's pink GanS has the hot pink fade. 

https://supacaz.com/


----------



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

How does the Supacaz compare to the ZIPP CX tape?

Does it get slippery when wet/sweaty?

3mm thick seems about the same as the ZIPP CX. 

Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Zipp CX is really good tape and it doesn't piss me off when I remove old tape. The other Zipp tape (service course?) can be a huge pain to remove.


----------



## chad.trent (Apr 4, 2016)

steinercat said:


> How does the Supacaz compare to the ZIPP CX tape?
> 
> Does it get slippery when wet/sweaty?
> 
> ...


I had Supacaz tape on my bike for about 3 days. Then took it of and threw it away. It got super slippery when I started sweating just a little bit. And even worse when it was raining. It's a shame. I love the looks of it.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Why is it necessary to remove the adhesive from previous bar tape and other tape used to hold down the cables? Seems to me that it gets covered up by the new bar tape and serves to hold the new tape down more securely anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mfdemicco said:


> Why is it necessary to remove the adhesive from previous bar tape and other tape used to hold down the cables? Seems to me that it gets covered up by the new bar tape and serves to hold the new tape down more securely anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's only necessary if some of the old tape is stuck to the bar and will make the new tape lumpy.


----------

